# After kidding, how long til first heat?



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Just wondering how soon they can get pregnant after kidding if they are a breed which cycles year round. 
Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Here a doe who kids during seasons where she normally would have heat will cycle 8 weeks later, even if she kids in Jan or Feb. A doe who did not just kid, rarely will come into a normal heat in March/April here.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a doe who kidded 20 days ago. I thought it was still safe so I allowed the buck to be in her pen because I had to separate the bucks for a few days due to a visiting doe here to breed with the other buck. When I went out last night, he was following her around and it looks like she has a semen discharge! I think I better do a pg test on her in 30 days. She is 1/2 Nigie.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Some of my does cycle about 3 weeks after kidding... I've never tested if it is a real cycle or not.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

I, of course, put the buck back in his pen when I noticed because I have other does who just kidded, but I think it may be too late for the one doe. Today, another doe who kidded 3 weeks ago is flagging at the buck pen. It must be a Mini-thing!


----------



## Jryan (Nov 30, 2010)

When I had pygmies, they would cycle again 15-45 days after kidding.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In heat 15 days after kidding and is she ovulating? We rebred our does at 8 weeks, so I know it was a true heat.


----------



## Jryan (Nov 30, 2010)

Don't have them anymore. Can only say that our first doe had a baby 6 months after kidding with her first baby. After that, we started keeping them a little more separate.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

It's been 20 and 21 days, not 15, but I have no idea if she is actually ovulating. I kinda hope not since it looks like the deed was done.


----------

